
Tesco ban on shoppers in pyjamas (2010) - wslh
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8484116.stm
======
PhantomGremlin
Pretty much anything goes at Walmart:

[http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/](http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/)

~~~
BrandoElFollito
Word of caution: this site immediately created at least 10 ad pages, some
bocking (on a mobile)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Sorry if you were trying to access on mobile.

Many sites, including that one, are eminently viewable using the combination
of Firefox and NoScript. I don't do much mobile browsing so I don't know the
corresponding technique to use on a phone.

------
azhenley
I just learned the word pajamas.

~~~
dsamarin
What word do they use for that in (I'm assuming) Tennessee?

~~~
azhenley
Doh, my phone autocorrected! I meant "pyjamas".

